# New Performance Tuning TV show - 10 July



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi all, this show should be right up everyone's street. It's called Ultimate car Tuning and starts Sunday 10th July on Sky channel 166 and Freesat channel 402 at 9pm....nicely timed after Top Gear 
Link to the trailer is on Thorney motorsport web site here; http://www.thorneymotorsport.co.uk/medi ... ries.shtml
Or go straight to their site;
http://www.ultimatecartuning.tv/

Enjoy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good old Thorney.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have set a reminder on my phone as you can't scroll that far ahead on Sky to record it :-(

Charlie


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I have set a reminder on my phone as you can't scroll that far ahead on Sky to record it :-(
> 
> Charlie


I've got Freesat and I think it's the same; 7 days! Should be a good show as the typical car shows like Top Gear are not really realistic these days.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hopefullt it will be advertised to remind me.


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

alun said:


> hopefullt it will be advertised to remind me.


Not sure how much advertising will be done through other channels, you'd probably have to be already on the specific channel to see an advert on Freesat, not sure about Sky.The channel on Freesat is pretty obscure I think it's the "Information tv" channel.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

thehpman said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > The channel on Freesat is pretty obscure I think it's the "Information tv" channel.


I think that is what it is on Sky too? I did a quick look when you first mentioned it and thought "I have never heard of that channel" 

Charlie


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

I checked on this by skipping ahead on the Freesat EPG to next Sunday and it didn't mention it. The same shows that were on yesterday were on next week. Unless Freesat isn't that accurate looking ahead 7 days? It still says 10th July on the Ultimate Car Tuning website. Can someone check Sky please?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nope not listed on Sky 166 9pm is programme called Oxford Style :?

Not on after either.


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Nope not listed on Sky 166 9pm is programme called Oxford Style :?
> 
> Not on after either.


Cheers TT51. I have sent the TV show website an email so we'll see what they come back with.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just went to set this up to record


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Just went to set this up to record


I haven't heard back from them yet. I sent the email through their contact form 2 days ago.


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Any more info on this?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sky channel 166 now lists Ultimate Car Tuning at 9pm tonight


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

will series link it then ta


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Set to record... but no series link


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be interested in peoples opinions on this show as I wasn't that impressed (mind you what I expected out of the information channel I don't know) but it almost felt like an extended commercial with lots of dossing about. The remapping bit was interesting but nothing new there. It's only the first episode so hopefully it will improve. :?


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thought it was poor


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...and over 6 years since he posted on here.

Maybe he's got better things to do now :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wasn't that impressed with the information and both the presenters were idiots... skidding :roll:


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Even picture quality was poor


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

I put a comment on their Facebook page it was so poor. No one else has....mind you they've only got 64 likes so far!! :lol: The presenters were pretty bad but it may take them a while to get in to it......though by then there won't be anyone left watching.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Amateur, poor quality. Wont be watching again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Watched it on PC using their website, as others have said, poor quality. camera work & presenters. 
May watch the 2nd prog, may improve, but I doubt it.
Hoggy.


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

To be honest I watched the 2nd episode and found it ok. Possibly this is because my expectations have been adjusted quite dramatically from the first episode. They also replied to my facebook comment to explain that are trying to make a tuning show for the mass market. That's where the problem is; Tuning isn't mass market! With this attitude it won't really attract new people to the scene and it will bore and piss off seasoned tuners. If there's nowt else on then it's fine.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Whoops I forgot, oh well :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

just watched the latest episode...based around the vauxhaul track day. and all i can say is... oh dear..it look like a programme made for charvas. showing some decent old school vaxhauls but not showing to much of them. had too much handbrake turns and crap presenting for me.. they had pace doing an item on cooling. which i thought woulde be great but they managed to fuck it up too. :roll:

maybe it will get better. so im gonn a watch the next one with some hope. and just for the record the girl presenting is annoying, but i would bust her back door in.. :lol:


----------



## thehpman (Jul 23, 2010)

alun said:


> just watched the latest episode...based around the vauxhaul track day. and all i can say is... oh dear..it look like a programme made for charvas. showing some decent old school vaxhauls but not showing to much of them. had too much handbrake turns and crap presenting for me.. they had pace doing an item on cooling. which i thought woulde be great but they managed to fuck it up too. :roll:
> 
> maybe it will get better. so im gonn a watch the next one with some hope. and just for the record the girl presenting is annoying, but i would bust her back door in.. :lol:


 :lol: Nice, especially the last comment.


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds good cheers for the tip off


----------

